# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Digital sales aid, Augment, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Augment

Home page - augment.com/augment-for-retailers

----------


## Airicist

Augment - Drive field sales with augmented reality

Published on Aug 1, 2018




> Efficiently sell your products on the field with the new Augment app.

----------

